# Neverwet



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I first saw this on ReefBuilders.com and immediately saw all kinds of applications for the hobby. Waterproofing under stands, electrical and electronic gear - some posts on RC even suggesting simmer necks, inside plumbing etc..although i'd be leery that it may not be safe for livestock.

Unfortunately you couldnt get it here unless you count Kijiji sellers who were selling it for double the price. Today my nephew saw it as a special buy at Home Depot for $25.97. I've looked into it and will be picking up a few 

Here is the demo video 




So what do you guys think?


----------

